# Album covers



## kdthomas (May 18, 2015)

I've got (what I think are) some good ideas for album covers.

Has anyone done these, and what was their experience, and what is the process like? How does a label/band/whatever find you?

Let's say I were to offer this locally? Denton's got a pretty good music scene. What kind of terms would make sense? How much to charge?

Not looking for specifics, just intuitive SWAGs.


----------



## fjrabon (May 18, 2015)

Usually you're given direction as to what the band/AR/label wants. If you're a legend or working with an unsigned band, you might get to control the shot, but otherwise you're mostly going to be told what they want. 

Also remember that 60% of album cover art is previsualizing where the graphics/wording will go, and thus where you need to leave negative space. 

For unsigned bands, they typically pick local photographers who they know and who will agree to do it for free. For label artists usually they pick photographers they've worked with in publicity shoots for websites, newspapers, etc. big labels usually have either staff photographers or famous photographers or well established freelance guys


----------



## vfotog (May 26, 2015)

unsigned bands are self-releasing, have no money and are going to use their friends and whoever they can talk into working for nothing. as for labels, remember, the person who designs the cover is usually not the person who is shooting the image. if they even use a photograph. the (usually staff) art director has a concept, and then an image is found or created, possibly by a staff photog, to satisfy that concept. packaging/graphic design is an entirely different skill set, and the photographer is generally not involved in concept, design and photography.


----------

